# Laminate Me! NEW Borsa Bella Waterproof Fabrics Picture Post



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa, the one woman show behind Borsa Bella sent me *two* lovely thank you gifts, for helping her! She had told me I could order anything I wanted and when I saw she had added laminated fabrics to her arsenal, I knew that was what I had to have. I had been wanting a cool laptop sleeve for awhile and asked if she could do that. It is perfect!! It came out so well she hopes to start making these next month and they will range in price from $45 to $52, depending on size. I think they will also have a handle, I did not want one since I will carry it in a large purse. I am just so happy, the fabrics and her work are just so beautiful.

Then she suggested a Kindle cover in the other new laminated fabric. She is so generous! I really love it, "Red Badge of Roses" matches my cover perfectly and has a real vintage look, which is so me. It is a brushed cotton and has a bit more of a matt finish and as you can see in the close up, it _is_ waterproof!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh those are fantastic -- she is incredibly talented isn't she.  I'm slowly saving up for a new one (I'm thinking the blue one that was in the contest)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh very pretty!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oooohhhh, very pretty!!!  Great workmanship and very pretty fabrics!  Melissa and BorsaBella are wonderful.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

The bags are gorgeous, but tell me about your Kindle cover!  Is that a red Ginkgo?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What beautiful bags!  I've been eyeing that new fabric too!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

What a great idea! The bags are lovely, I'm heading over to take a look now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope she makes a travel bag in the Red Badge of Roses fabric!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i can't seem to find any kindle 2 covers on their site.  i'd be interested in a waterproof cover if it can be had in black or some other "guy" colors


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Octochick - Is that a K2 in an Oberon cover in the bag?  Does it fit in easily or does the button make it hard to slip in the bag? Just trying to get a feeling of the size.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindle Zen.. just email or call Melissa; she's very good about working with people.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are really gorgeous! And Octochick, your pics are spectacular as usual!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Kindle Zen.. just email or call Melissa; she's very good about working with people.


thanks Seamonkey, i see now the bags fit both k1 and 2. i willa sk to see if they'll make a laminate black bag.
regards kz


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have had a heck of a time getting on this site, is it just me? And where are the icons?

You can request the travel bag in *any* fabric on her site, including these... just send her an email!

Yes it is an Oberon K2 cover, and it fits perfectly. It is a snug fit, but the Oberon button is not a problem. Melissa
has her own Oberon now so she understands the size.

I am not sure if she has a more masculine version of these laminated fabrics, but for sure ask Kindle Zen. She is great!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

the floral print is so pretty


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Hi All,
> I have had a heck of a time getting on this site, is it just me? And where are the icons?
> 
> You can request the travel bag in *any* fabric on her site, including these... just send her an email!
> ...


Was your Oberon cover a special order? I can only find that pattern as a journal. It's not shown with the K2 covers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes Googlegirl, it was. I had talked to them back when I had my K1 about it...so they agreed to do it for me when I switched to a K2. It may be the next K2 cover they offer but they are so swamped right now, it may be awhile.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

It's so pretty, Octochick. 
I coordinates nicely with the BB Rose bag. I really like her new lamintaed fabrics.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That is pretty nice.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Are the Kindle bags now being made without a wrist strap? I don't see one in the picture.
I went to the BB site and the newer ones all seem to be _sans_ strap, and there is no mention of it in the description, although the previously available ones show the strap.

Why would they leave off the strap? 

Anyone know? Octochick?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sure you can request one, I think the assumption is, you care carrying these in you another bag or purse. So I think most buyers, like myself, did not want one...
Just send her an email and I do not think it would be a problem. I will pass your concern to her, cause she may want to make it clearer on her site.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I am sure you can request one, I think the assumption is, you care carrying these in you another bag or purse. She knows I do not
> one but if you want one, just send her an email and I do not think it would be a problem. I will pass your concern to her, cause she may want to make it clearer on her site.


Ok, thanks. I know the earlier ones offered the shoulder strap as an optional add-on (descended from the wristlet concept). It would make sense to be able to use it this way---kind of defeats the benefit of waterproof fabric if it is already enclosed within another bag. Maybe the self-contained travel bag would be a better use for this fabric.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Marine Mom said:


> It would make sense to be able to use it this way---kind of defeats the benefit of waterproof fabric if it is already enclosed within another bag. Maybe the self-contained travel bag would be a better use for this fabric.


Really? I have to disagree , I carry bottles of water in my purse all the time. I read another post where a woman's new m-edge was ruined from a leaky water bottle in her purse! So it makes sense to me, at least.
I also like this fabric just for the look of it. I have always had a thing for oil cloth and am a big fan of the coated Orla Kiely bags. 
Oh and just to be clear, you can order _any_ bag she makes in _any_ fabric you see on her site. So yes, a travel bag would also be great in the laminated fabric, just ask her!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Really? I have to disagree , I carry bottles of water in my purse all the time. I read another post where a woman's new m-edge was ruined from a leaky water bottle in her purse! So it makes sense to me, at least.
> I also like this fabric just for the look of it. I have always had a thing for oil cloth and am a big fan of the coated Orla Kiely bags.
> Oh and just to be clear, you can order _any_ bag she makes in _any_ fabric you see on her site. So yes, a travel bag would also be great in the laminated fabric, just ask her!


I have to agree here as well. 
I am going broke with Borsa Bella bags. I have one, Melissa is making me one fromthat fabulous fabric I found on Ebay, and now I want one of these!

And, Laminate fabric aren't like a vinyl table cloth either. From the looks of the pics I'd say they are nice and flexible. My youngest son wore cloth diapers made from laminated fabrics and I love the way the fabric feels.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> I have to agree here as well.
> I am going broke with Borsa Bella bags. I have one, Melissa is making me one fromthat fabulous fabric I found on Ebay, and now I want one of these!
> 
> And, Laminate fabric aren't like a vinyl table cloth either. From the looks of the pics I'd say they are nice and flexible. My youngest son wore cloth diapers made from laminated fabrics and I love the way the fabric feels.


Googlegirl,

Would you please share the EBay site that you got your fabric from? When I visited Ebay looking for material I was so overwhelmed!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I got my fabric from this seller. 
http://myworld.ebay.com/rhale1100


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you....off to Ebay to scout fabric to send to Melissa so she can do her magic!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some great sites for fabrics:

http://www.reprodepot.com/
http://www.shopdigs.com/homepage.htm
http://www.craftyplanet.com/
http://oilcloth.com/cutandsewn.php

enjoy!


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wondering how long these bag usually take to be delivered..I ordered one and I am one of "those" kinda people who haunt the post office hoping it will arrive today...lol...javascript:void(0);


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

When did you order it? She usually sends a notice when your bag has been shipped and then it is up to the post office but usually just a few days. She usually makes to order but she is pretty fast.


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered it on the 4th. Haven't heard anything since that date, but it said it was in stock so I will just keep haunting the Post Office..giggle..at least I will have my kindle with me to read while I wait.  Thanks


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

She ships out from Washington state by first class mail, so depending on what part of the country you're in, it could take a week or so to arrive once shipped.

Still, I would shoot her an email at [email protected]  She can at least confirm for you when it was sent so you'll be able to guesstimate its arrival!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't she make them to order?  Or am I confused?  (It happens frequently  ).  It's only a little over a week, and Easter weekend was in there.  But I think an email is the answer!

Betsy


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I am just over excited to get it..they look so wonderful and I ordered the black and white travelers...waa hooot me and my kindle on the road again..I figured I would give her another week before I got overly concerned..thanks for the update info


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Dayfrost said:


> I am just over excited to get it..they look so wonderful and I ordered the black and white travelers...waa hooot me and my kindle on the road again..I figured I would give her another week before I got overly concerned..thanks for the update info


Definitely post a picture once it arrives, that black & white fabric is gorgeous!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Dayfrost said:


> I am just over excited to get it..they look so wonderful and I ordered the black and white travelers...waa hooot me and my kindle on the road again..I figured I would give her another week before I got overly concerned..thanks for the update info


Do not wait, I think that does not sound right, she is pretty fast. It is possible your order just fell through the cracks. I do know she is preparing for a big show. Just email her and double check she got your order.


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

It came today and was WELL worth the wait..She does superior work!!! My kindle was happy to have a nice warm bag as it is snowing...again...here at Yellowstone  The black and white fabric is very nice and she did a great job of staging the pattern...LOVE IT


----------

